# ViewPart event



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

1.Wenn ich auf meine View(Tab) klicke mit welchem Event kann ich dies Abfangen??? FocusListener klappt nicht...

und 
2. 

```
final IWorkbenchPage page = PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage();
      page.findView(View.ID);
```
aufrufe welches Event wird dann ausgelöst


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2008)

Du musst einen Part Listener registrieren.


----------



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2008)

```
public class Test extends ViewPart implements PartListener2{


....


}
```

ja hab ich versucht aber auf was muss ich ihn registieren???
auf mein parent?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Aug 2008)

An eine WorkbenchPage


----------



## Gast2 (16. Aug 2008)

ok ... dumme frage und woher bekomm ich meine Workbench wo ich den Listener adden muss
ich adde meine View so:


```
public class Perspective implements IPerspectiveFactory {

	public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) {
		
		layout.addView(ID, IPageLayout.RIGHT,
				IPageLayout.DEFAULT_VIEW_RATIO, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);
	}
}
```

iwie versteh ich grad den zusammenhang nicht...


----------



## Gast2 (17. Aug 2008)

könntest du mir ein kurzes bsp geben?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

In FooBarViewPart:


```
protected void setSite(IWorkbenchPartSite site)
    {
        super.setSite(site);
        site.getPage().addPartListener(this);
    }
```


----------



## Gast2 (18. Aug 2008)

ah ok thx klingt logisch


----------

